# Tekfusion Twinwoofers - A Complete Review



## audiophilic (Apr 18, 2012)

*HERE IS MY FULL REVIEW ON THE TEKFUSION TWINWOOFERS*

Note: I'm not much of a reviewer, but i had to review these In-Ear Headphones because they are so special to me, and to my collection, so couldn't resist but give you guys some of my views. Hope you like it. Also, if you don't like my review, forgive me for taking your time but i think you won't 

*INTRO*

Tekfusion Twinwoofers is a brand new player in the world of Acoustics. Note that Tekfusion is an Indian Brand, and that it is a very serious & promising brand as such, and I’ll tell you in a moment the reasons why I would go for Tekfusion Twinwoofers, in comparison to most other IEMs in this price range, and why they have a sonic signature like no other Earphones I’ve heard. 

Before I continue, I want to list the earphones I’ve experimented and heard:

1.	Sennheiser CX series
2.	iBeats
3.	Klipsch s series
4.	Bose IE series
5.	Skullcandy
6.	The apple In-Ear phones

I will be rating Twinwoofers on a scale of 5, in comparison to others.

*Box Contents:*

Twinwoofers In-Ear Hedphones 
5 pair of Eartips  - 3 pair regular S/M/L, and 2 pair Tripple flange – M/L
Clip & Cable Slider 
Carry Pouch 
Manual

*Technical details (copied from tekfusiontechnologies.com):*

Frequency Response : 19-21 KHz 
Impedance : 16 Ohms 
Pressure Level : 113 dB 
Net Weight : 30g (1.06Oz) 
Color : Black Chrome 
Cable Length : 1.1m 
Cable Type : Symmetric
1 Year Manufacturer’s Warranty

*PICTURES* (Some shots from Flickr - My Camera is Actually Broken) 

[IMG MISSING]

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7197/6846179584_d5870bd2a4.jpg

*BUILD QUALITY*

Okay, once you unbox a pair of these, the very first thing you’ll notice is their weight. They are not as heavy as claimed. They are pretty light-weight but pretty tough. They are fully metal made, and have partial gloss and partial matte finish – a thing of beauty  . They are absolutely beautiful and well crafted. It is absolutely true; that they look breath taking.

Below each earpiece is a strain relief that separates the drivers from their cables. This protects them from breaking at the joints I guess. The Y splitter is compact, and surprisingly small in size. There is a cable slider and clip you can use from this point. Great stuff 

Coming to the plug – they have 3.5mm gold coated connector, and the plug is not right angled. This may be a red flag for the right angle plug lovers 
The cable is all rubber, and not tangle free which could a concern for some, but with me, the sound is more of a reason why I chose these.  Anyway, the cable is pretty high quality when you feel it with your hands, you can very easily tell.

Build Quality Rating: 4.5/5

Cons for build quality - Non-tangle free cable & Non-right angle plug 

*COMFORT*

Eartips

The silicon eartips provided are extremely comforting to the ear canals, and you can keep listening for hours without noticing something is in your ears. I personally find the smallest pairs of eartips my best pet. I would say I don’t use the others at all, mostly because I’m not used to triple flange, because they have to be deeply inserted and I find this uncomfortable. So, with enough eartips, you get definitely get some that fits you best! So, you get to choose from 5 pairs, which is pretty great.

Wearing comfort

I would say there is something special about their housing. If you note well, their hourglass shape and body is built to rest at the endings of your ears, and this makes them pretty good for medium to large ears, rather than extremely small ears. So if your ears are too small, these aren’t designed for you! Haha just kidding! My sister has small ears but she finds them comforting.

Here’s a tip that will allow you to freely move your head while listening: They come with a handy clip that you can attach to your shirt or top, closer to your head. You can also manage the cable easily with slider.

Noise Isolation

Someone on Flipkart gave these earphones a 3/10 because there is an extremely good cancellation of noise that he was confused what to do! Well, I couldn’t describe noise isolation in any other way hehe. Very good noise cancellation. You can easily get away with noises such as heavy traffic and flight noise.

Comfort Rating: 5/5

*SOUND QUALITY*

The biggest and most probably the only reason why I bought these is because of their sound signature. I personally proof tested the already burned earphones at a physical store before I purchased them, just to ensure I’m getting it right! Here’s how I would describe them in one sentence:
“Impactful and boomey bass with exceptional sound clarity”

With the above said, which most of you may not get, here are the full details:

Highs – Highs are very clear. Now “very” doesn’t mean 100% accurate, because there are no earphones that can produce 100% accurate highs (maybe JHA which I heard once from my friend). I would give it a 90% accuracy. Bose IE2 In my opinion would be 95% and Klipsch s4 94%

Mids – Mids are excellent but not outstanding. If you know what I mean. 93% for Twinwoofers, 96% for Klipsch s4, 85% for Bose IE2 – Again, this is my opinion

Bass – Bass is outstanding but not spectacular. 96% for Twinwoofers, 94% for Klipsch, and 96% for bose Ie2. Remember at this point I’m not comparing things like skullcandy and sennheiser (i.e. earphones that fall in this price range) because they don’t simply match the bass of Twinwoofers – Again, this is my opinion. If you hear someone saying that Twinwoofers don’t have bass, it means they have never heard anything before, at least not high end IEMs, and most probably because they haven’t burn-them-in.
I will further describe bass as decent, smooth, clear and accurate rather than harsh, overpowering and muddy. So bass is good, and there’s plenty of it to enjoy the boominess of a Hip Hop Track!

Sound Rating: 4.5/5

Con on sound quality:

Could’ve been slightly better on the Highs/Mids separation, but can’t complain much because of the brilliant price point.

*SIDENOTE:*

The above ratings are based on mp3 vbr and 192kbps. If you go beyond 320kbps, the ratings above will all change.
Without a good burn-in period of 50-60 hours, you simply won’t get their signature right, so at this point I have to warn the laymen out there before they conclude on their sound.

To burn-in, I use two burn-in players - one created by Tekfusion which can be found in their burn-in guide

*tekfusiontechnologies.com/tekfusion-burn-in-guide.php

And the other one by JLABS audio, which you can found in their website

*THINGS TO NOTE:*

- Bass will not be punchy at first, until you burn in for at least 50 hours
This may be a big problem for those who are not patient! So, just keep listening to all your music, for 4-5 hours in a cycle, and i think you'll have burn-in properly 

- If you are using a low-end music player, like transcend mp3 players, or a zebronics, then these babies are not for you, you will start blaming them while you should be blaming your player, because no IEM will sound good with a bad player. This is just to let you be aware of what you should choose for your playback. I would recommend players such as Cowon and Ipod, or even Walkman, rather than other low quality stuff.

*TEST TRACKS FOR BASS*

1. Get Low - Lil Jon & the East Side Boyz
2. Beat Dominator - Bass Can You Hear Me

*BEST USES:*

High quality audio – With flac music or VBR mp3, you can get a rough clue on their soundstage, which I won’t discuss at this point, as I haven’t burn them in for 100 hours

Smartphones with Equalizer enabled – At flat you won’t reveal their full performance, but will tell you the excellence of their vocals and how good they are probably at separating the mids from highs.

*BEST MUSIC PLAYED*

•	Hip Hop
•	Trance
•	House
•	Electro
•	Rock/Metal
•	Pop
•	Jazz
•	Indian and Asian music – I guess I’m not the only one here who love some hindi!

*CONCLUSION*

If you like very crystal clear sound, and Bass that is full of impact, and bass that is free of distortion, noise, and mud, and if you like listening to all sorts of music, with great accuracy, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND them to you. 

For me, this was a best buy under INR 1500/-

Thanks.

Hope you guys like my review. Please reply to me, if you got any question.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 18, 2012)

Nicely done. Repped.


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 18, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Nicely done. Repped.



Thanks! Glad you liked it.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review man. I was looking for  a pair of iems and your review really helped me


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 19, 2012)

A very well written , Nice Comparison also, Yesterday only i ordered for myself based on the review . 

Thanks Buddy


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 19, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Thanks for the review man. I was looking for  a pair of iems and your review really helped me





saurigr8 said:


> A very well written , Nice Comparison also, Yesterday only i ordered for myself based on the review .
> 
> Thanks Buddy



Thanks hope you guys will love it as much as i did


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

Added your review to the index. You can also post your audio set up here, if you so wish. > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/153...-headphones-earphones-speakers-amps-dacs.html


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 19, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Added your review to the index. You can also post your audio set up here, if you so wish. > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/153...-headphones-earphones-speakers-amps-dacs.html



Thanks a lot  Will surely check out the link


----------



## quan chi (Apr 21, 2012)

some people are disliking it.Are they really worth the money.


----------



## doom2010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice written...

Wait for some more review.


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 21, 2012)

quan chi said:


> some people are disliking it.Are they really worth the money.



Well, if you open them right out of the box, and start judging them, then you may be really angry. These take a huge amount of time before you get used to their signature, and having said before, you should burn-in for at least 50 hours before you say anything about their sound characteristics. 

Obviously the bass will not be as punchy when you haven't started burning in, so i think people who are writing those poor reviews are the ones who don't know anything about burnin anyway.

After 40-90 hours, your whole perception about them will change. I pitty the people who don't take the time to listen to them enough 

Once i reach my 500 hours of burn-in, i'll write an in-depth review. Right now, what i wrote can be considered my initial impressions after a 88 hour burn in period.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 21, 2012)

You should add this to your main post: Tekfusion Headphone Burn-In Guide

and 

The Tekfusion® Blog  Introducing the Tekfusion Burn-In Guide


---

A lot of people are not burning in their TF TWs despite being recommended by the manufacturer

@audiophilic: I would like to suggest you add impressions about the IEMs before and after burn in. This will help people understand the benefits of a proper burn in and what to expect from their IEMs.


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 21, 2012)

Sarath said:


> You should add this to your main post: Tekfusion Headphone Burn-In Guide
> 
> and
> 
> ...



I think you're right. Looks like people may not be aware of burn-in  and may judge these IEMs earlier than they think they've heard them. Thanks for the point.

Also, as i said, i'll be writing another in-depth review on these, as i'm still burning-them in, although now i can say i'm pretty much in a position to tell their soundstage. Suddenly after burning in for some 80 hours, i can hear more detail. And the separation of the mids from highs is getting better. And the bass - i simply can't describe it. Its too good.


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 25, 2012)

Any idea how these fares against Brainwavz M1 ?


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 26, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> Any idea how these fares against Brainwavz M1 ?



I don't think so, because Brainwavz m2 price is almost 3K  Although these definitely sound better than the sennheiser cx series, which range in 1500-2.9k price range. 

sometimes also better than the bose ie2, which cost 6k. for you to fully understand their sound, it should take you probably 2-3 months of daily use 

you can call this audio dosage for twinwoofers


----------



## 007roh (Apr 30, 2012)

I was really confused about this Earphone, to buy it or not..
But after reading your review i ordered it from Flipkart. You mentioned "Full Metal Body" and that alone made me buy this phone 

*Also, do anybody know where to take the earphone for repair when it breaks, here in kolkata?*


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 30, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> I don't think so, because Brainwavz m2 price is almost 3K  Although these definitely sound better than the sennheiser cx series, which range in 1500-2.9k price range.
> 
> sometimes also better than the bose ie2, which cost 6k. for you to fully understand their sound, it should take you probably 2-3 months of daily use
> 
> you can call this audio dosage for twinwoofers




Errrrrr.... I asked them against M1


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 30, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> Errrrrr.... I asked them against M1



I've not heard M1 before, but it all depends on your taste. If you want something in the lines of balanced tonal experience, then go for Twinwoofers.


----------



## vyral_143 (May 2, 2012)

I guess I need to find already burned-in of those from some one using it. 

I earlier loved deep bass with EP-630 but later on moved to Sound Magic PL11 where bass was there but sound quality too improved. Finally i moved to M1, here quality and sound stage are good but bass at times i feel is low.


----------



## dingdong (May 2, 2012)

Does these sound worst at first and sound better only after hours of burning.


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2012)

Guys got this product.Well only used for few mins therefore wont say much.But one thing is sure it seems the bass has punch.
Atleast far better than some of my other earphones.I only tested it in my mobile.
The packaging too is quite good and attractive for an indian company.

Will update later after some more usage.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

dingdong said:


> Does these sound worst at first and sound better only after hours of burning.



Be advised that sound will not change drastically. There will be subtle differences and more will be your brain burning in to the sound preference of the said earphone.


----------



## audiophilic (May 2, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Guys got this product.Well only used for few mins therefore wont say much.But one thing is sure it seems the bass has punch.
> Atleast far better than some of my other earphones.I only tested it in my mobile.
> The packaging too is quite good and attractive for an indian company.
> 
> Will update later after some more usage.



Right  I was amazed at the packaging too.


----------



## dingdong (May 3, 2012)

^^dude is it true what that guy above your post is saying?


----------



## audiophilic (May 3, 2012)

dingdong said:


> ^^dude is it true what that guy above your post is saying?



Burn-in is a complex topic. As a music enthusiast, and IEM explorer, I would say any one who has spent some years with IEMs can be true in one way or another about their feelings and experience on burn-in.  For some people who have seriously sharp ears - like myself, its a difference of day and night. 

For average listening, you might not even notice any change or something like a slight change, depending on your hearing experience and ability.

What i think my friend means by 'brain-burn-in' is a situation where you spend several tens to hundreds of hours with the earphones, until your brain becomes used to the sound produced, that you ultimately start loving the sound signature of it. Well this is true for every IEM i would say, but not for some low-end ones i guess


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2012)

Alright guys the eartips and the speaker itself may become an issue as it is too large as far as i am concerned for my ears.I am finding them uncomfortable.

Moreover after testing it for few hrs i feel the bass is taking its place too much.The bass is good alright but the other instruments and vocals are kind of suppressed by it.You may notice it if you listen very carefully.


----------



## vyral_143 (May 4, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Alright guys the eartips and the speaker itself may become an issue as it is too large as far as i am concerned for my ears.I am finding them uncomfortable.
> 
> Moreover after testing it for few hrs i feel the bass is taking its place too much.The bass is good alright but the other instruments and vocals are kind of suppressed by it.You may notice it if you listen very carefully.



Can anybody confirm this bass thingy ?


----------



## karthikchopper (May 4, 2012)

Guys,

this is for those who are having a pair of these twinwoofers. I realized today (after a week from getting the piece) that the right and left chanels are wrong. Is it just a printing mistake on my piece or do i need to get it cchanged. I already swapped mine for a defective right side. 

I checked with 2 other in ears that i have, both in my lappy and my mobile. The left plays on the right and vice versa.

Can anyone confirm this???


----------



## audiophilic (May 4, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> Can anybody confirm this bass thingy ?



Well, i think after burn-in, there is this period when all earphones don't sound that great just for some time. If you read audiophile blogs, you'll find many people reporting this kind of issues after burn-in. This happen for some time, to all earphones and over-the ear headphones as well. Later on, things go back to normal. I did experience a similar scenario with an old senn. hd700 before. But doesn't last so long.



karthikchopper said:


> Guys,
> 
> this is for those who are having a pair of these twinwoofers. I realized today (after a week from getting the piece) that the right and left chanels are wrong. Is it just a printing mistake on my piece or do i need to get it cchanged. I already swapped mine for a defective right side.
> 
> ...



You mean all your earphones have swapped left for right?


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2012)

My burn ins must be around 10hrs approx.


----------



## audiophilic (May 4, 2012)

quan chi said:


> My burn ins must be around 10hrs approx.



Multiply this by 10. I think you'll be shocked, especially by the bass 

Also, try listening to your favorite tracks at night, when the noises are less. You'll be able to hear some more details. Its proven that at night, the environmental noise levels drop pretty well.

If you amplify these, you won't believe your ears  But use a HQ amplifier


----------



## karthikchopper (May 6, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Well, i think after burn-in, there is this period when all earphones don't sound that great just for some time. If you read audiophile blogs, you'll find many people reporting this kind of issues after burn-in. This happen for some time, to all earphones and over-the ear headphones as well. Later on, things go back to normal. I did experience a similar scenario with an old senn. hd700 before. But doesn't last so long.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean all your earphones have swapped left for right?



i meant my twinwoofers are playing like that. The others play on the proper channel, right on right and left on left. Only the tekfusion plays on the wrong ones.


----------



## audiophilic (May 7, 2012)

karthikchopper said:


> i meant my twinwoofers are playing like that. The others play on the proper channel, right on right and left on left. Only the tekfusion plays on the wrong ones.



Not so sure buddy. Maybe you should seek their support team. I don't see any such problem with mine


----------



## dingdong (May 8, 2012)

which will be a proper device for their optimal utilization.


----------



## audiophilic (May 8, 2012)

dingdong said:


> which will be a proper device for their optimal utilization.



I don't understand what you mean by device. But if you mean the source, i suggest you use from CD/DVD players, to Portable media players (Cowon, iPod) to Smartphones. If you plan on using smartphones, especially the android ones, be sure to check out an app that goes by the name "Poweramp" with which you can get awesome equalizer settings and amplification options. Some older sony ericsson and nokia phones also sound awesome with Twinwoofers. 

I hardly use it with my laptop, because I own a Dell, and it is known for bad sound. Twinwoofers do sound amazing when watching Bluray movies with 5.1 surround enabled. A better laptop such as Vaio would work great. 

You just have to buy and listen for yourself, its that great.


----------



## dingdong (May 8, 2012)

^^Yes i meant the source only.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 10, 2012)

I would rate the tekfusions as a pretty average pair.
Bass is okay considering the price, but the highs make me uncomfortable. 
Whenever I listen to the higher notes, my ears cringe a bit as it seems to have an uncomfortable or rather unusual spike in its higher freqency range.
I found the M1 to be much better than the tekfusions and as per ClieOS(inearmatters.net and headfi) and |Joker|(headfi), I believe the soundmagic e10 and e30 are much better options too.
But then to each his own, to be honest, there was nothing that bad, nor there was nothing that good. Just not happy with the way it handles the upper end of the frequency spectrum. 
They did good work on the packaging though.


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 11, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> I would rate the tekfusions as a pretty average pair.
> Bass is okay considering the price, but the highs make me uncomfortable.
> Whenever I listen to the higher notes, my ears cringe a bit as it seems to have an uncomfortable or rather unusual spike in its higher freqency range.
> I found the M1 to be much better than the tekfusions and as per ClieOS(inearmatters.net and headfi) and |Joker|(headfi), I believe the soundmagic e10 and e30 are much better options too.
> ...



Yes, i also think E30 is a better buy in this budget.


----------



## audiophilic (May 11, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> I would rate the tekfusions as a pretty average pair.
> Bass is okay considering the price, but the highs make me uncomfortable.
> Whenever I listen to the higher notes, my ears cringe a bit as it seems to have an uncomfortable or rather unusual spike in its higher freqency range.
> I found the M1 to be much better than the tekfusions and as per ClieOS(inearmatters.net and headfi) and |Joker|(headfi), I believe the soundmagic e10 and e30 are much better options too.
> ...



I don't have such problems that you are describing. Could be something wrong with your pair. As far as i know, these have a more balanced (but slightly bassy) signature, and have a way way better overall sig even compared to overhyp-ed ones like bose and sennheiser that fall in this category range. If you ever listen to a balanced armature (especially ones that fall into the full range category) IEMs (which are the low end BAs that are moderately priced), they mostly sound same as the Twinwoofers in terms of the sound precision. 

You'll note one more thing about these. The bass is accurate, just like a balanced armature. Its not muddy like many other dynamic headphones.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2012)

^^I'll be getting one piece for review next month. Will compare it to others in my bunch.


----------



## audiophilic (May 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^I'll be getting one piece for review next month. Will compare it to others in my bunch.



Sounds great  Will be waiting for your review as well


----------



## dingdong (May 15, 2012)

just listened to my friends.They sound amazing!


----------



## vyral_143 (May 20, 2012)

Ordered them from EBay for 1070/- (after applying 150 off coupon)


----------



## vyral_143 (May 24, 2012)

Received them and have kept for burn in.

M not able to find comfortable fit with them, any suggestions ?

I mean they are bigger, almost 1.5-1.76 times Brainwavz M1, so they are just felling out from ears.


----------



## audiophilic (May 27, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> Received them and have kept for burn in.
> 
> M not able to find comfortable fit with them, any suggestions ?
> 
> I mean they are bigger, almost 1.5-1.76 times Brainwavz M1, so they are just felling out from ears.



In size, they are comparable to beats tour. According to their website, and from what i saw in their unboxing videos, you have to lower your jaw and slip the earphones inside your canals. You have to try different size of eartips, may be for a accurate fit


----------



## vyral_143 (May 27, 2012)

I have found smallest tips from my Sony Ericsson HPM-77 to be fitting perfectly. 
22 hours of burn-in passed, bass yet to get warm.


----------



## rajeshjsl (May 29, 2012)

how is this compared to SOUNDMAGIC PL30 ??

i guess it wont beat the soundstage of pl30 , but only bass ..

whats your opinion ??


----------



## Empirial (May 30, 2012)

Is it better then SoundMagic PL21?


----------



## audiophilic (May 30, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Is it better then SoundMagic PL21?



Well, the Twinwoofers have a much more deeper bass and detail richness compared to PL21. 

Don't know much about the PL30's, but from what i hear, they sound almost same as the Twinwoofers, although the Twinwoofers are slightly more bassy compared to the PL30's.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2012)

Very good review.


----------



## audiophilic (Jun 1, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Very good review.



Thanks.


----------



## Mistgun_Zero (Jun 1, 2012)

The review was nice and quite good. I was planning on getting a new in-ear, so was looking around and was able to narrow it down, then I came across these. 

1. Sony MDR-EX60lp
2. Sennheiser PMX-60 
3. Tekfusion Twinwoofers.

So which do you think is better and the best among these. I usually listen to fast-paced songs, nice beats and opera type slow songs too. Simply put a whole variety. So which would be the best do you guys think? 

I will post some link to give you guys a idea of some of my fav (sry, but you will find songs that are in more than one language) 

Fate/Zero OP (Full ver) [oath sign / LiSA] Violin:TAM(TAMUSIC) - YouTube

?????????? OP ?only my railgun / fripSide ? +Violin:TAM - YouTube

Best Electronic Music Of All Times: Rain - YouTube

Greatest Battle Music Of All Times: Nemesis - YouTube

Two Steps From Hell - Archangel - YouTube

I especially love the chorus in those trailer music, and they should be crisp, clear and the sound quality should not dither even a bit. That's my requirement. 

Well hopefully you guys can suggest me what's the best. Thanks.


----------



## audiophilic (Jun 4, 2012)

Mistgun_Zero said:


> The review was nice and quite good. I was planning on getting a new in-ear, so was looking around and was able to narrow it down, then I came across these.
> 
> 1. Sony MDR-EX60lp
> 2. Sennheiser PMX-60
> ...



The naked truth is that all your favorite genres will play awesomely on Twinwoofers! Especially because you like your music crisp and clear! I'm sure you won't get this much of clarity in others on your list. Definitely recommending Twinwoofers for your taste


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 5, 2012)

i just bought twinwoofers from flippy. thanks for the review.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice review.I needed an IEM for my galaxy S and saw this review.Going to order it from Flipkart.
My only concern is that few people have reported on Flipkart about build quality being bad and the product going Kaput after a few days of usage


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

Mistgun_Zero said:


> The review was nice and quite good. I was planning on getting a new in-ear, so was looking around and was able to narrow it down, then I came across these.
> 
> 1. Sony MDR-EX60lp
> 2. Sennheiser PMX-60
> ...



Some good songs there.

E.S. Posthumus is another good one.


----------



## audiophilic (Jun 10, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Very nice review.I needed an IEM for my galaxy S and saw this review.Going to order it from Flipkart.
> My only concern is that few people have reported on Flipkart about build quality being bad and the product going Kaput after a few days of usage



Come on man! Beats by Dre created by Monster has over a billion issues with build quality, and so does other companies such as Bose, Apple and HiFi Man. Do you think for such reason customers don't buy their goods? These are consumer goods, which is never made 100% perfect! So those lamers blaming the company don't know how to claim their warranty!

Besides, comes with 12 month warranty  BTW, you gotta be careful with any iems - they're the most delicate of the usual audio gear


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 10, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Come on man! Beats by Dre created by Monster has over a billion issues with build quality, and so does other companies such as Bose, Apple and HiFi Man. Do you think for such reason customers don't buy their goods? These are consumer goods, which is never made 100% perfect! So those lamers blaming the company don't know how to claim their warranty!
> 
> Besides, comes with 12 month warranty  BTW, you gotta be careful with any iems - they're the most delicate of the usual audio gear



Yeah,you are right. I've ordered them,will report back
Thanx


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2012)

After a terrible internal battle I had chosen to go for Soundmagic E30, I used the PL30 earlier and I doubt the Tekfusion will server me better.

But I might buy it soon purely for the looks. One of the most sexiest phones ever, monster turbines have nothing on these(considering the price as well).


----------



## audiophilic (Jun 19, 2012)

tkin said:


> After a terrible internal battle I had chosen to go for Soundmagic E30, I used the PL30 earlier and I doubt the Tekfusion will server me better.
> 
> But I might buy it soon purely for the looks. One of the most sexiest phones ever, monster turbines have nothing on these(considering the price as well).



Absolutely awesome looks  And its getting nothing but better with time. 

For the looks, they top my list man, as much as for the sound. I think the level of detail and clarity of the Twinwoofers is so high that even my cx300's feels so dull at this point, and i got them at around 2.5k


----------



## trublu (Jun 21, 2012)

Ordered these just now from Flipkart


----------



## trublu (Jun 23, 2012)

Received the Twinwoofers today. The package is quite nice, and I was happy with everything... until I tried to change the flanges. The right earpiece split into two  . Initially I thought I'll make do with what I've got, as the earphones sound (almost) good out of the package. But when I took the earphones out of my ear, the right earpiece again fell apart. 

I have put the contents back into the package, and have written to Flipkart. Waiting for their reply.

First bitter experience with Flipkart. 

UPDATE : Got a call from Flipkart a while back. They said they'll send a replacement in 6-8 business days and will collect the defective one. But the guy asked me, " Are you using the twinwoofers with mobile phone or anything else. 'coz these are compatible with mobiles only." I was like, WT* does that have to do with a broken earpiece ????


----------



## audiophilic (Jun 24, 2012)

trublu said:


> Received the Twinwoofers today. The package is quite nice, and I was happy with everything... until I tried to change the flanges. The right earpiece split into two  . Initially I thought I'll make do with what I've got, as the earphones sound (almost) out of the package. But when I took the earphones out of my ear, the right earpiece again fell apart.
> 
> I have put the contents back into the package, and have written to Flipkart. Waiting for their reply.
> 
> ...



hehe... this things do happen at times. This exact thing had happened to me one time with full metal jackets which i bought long ago. Hope you don't go to the gym too often, you might start handling the damn thing like a t-bar row and call it an accident  

I think that Flipkart guy was drunk or somethin man! What does he mean by 'compatible with mobiles only'? Maybe he's watching too much of cartoon! hehe. But have to say one thing... Flipkart is always the best nomatter what they say!


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2012)

Well , I read the overwhelming positive reviews at flipkart and thinkdigit , and bought it.

Had ordered on 18th june and received it on 21st june.
I had never used a pair of IEm before , so this was my first experience.

Burn-in thing seemed a joke to me , since I had done it earlier on my previous set of Middle range phillips and sony over the ear and earhook earphones noticing near zero shift in audio output.

Anyways , this time I was a little surprised after noticing a considerable improvement in sound quality after ~20 hours of music listening and burn-in.

I think the reviews are pretty much factual however , the build quality and comfort has really been an issue for me in concern with TW's.

One day ,By mistake I slept having this pair plugged into my ears for around 5-6 hours with medium level of sound output.

Yesterday , I noticed little bit of swelling in my right ear , along with a little malfunctioning of the right-side ear piece. It appears to produce a gushing sound while inserting into both side of my ears.Left side ear piece is absolutely perfect though.

I was wondering what is causing this sound , its pretty clean and tried with various ear buds.

Should I ask for replacement ?? Btw , when I ordered it , price was 1150INr and now it has bounced to 1350 INR.!!


----------



## audiophilic (Jun 26, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Well , I read the overwhelming positive reviews at flipkart and thinkdigit , and bought it.
> 
> Had ordered on 18th june and received it on 21st june.
> I had never used a pair of IEm before , so this was my first experience.
> ...



Come on man! Seems you got lost into the music until you slept! Hehe. This is obvious with TW. Thats why i prefer sleeping facing straight while listening to my music, you gotta be careful with your audio gear. Earphones are generally very fragile things btw 

I prefer keeping this things very extremely carefully. The pouch given is so awesome, i like to wrap them round and put in the TW pouch. Cool for protection and stuff!


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2012)

that gushing sound might be driver flex, nothing to worry about. It varies with the tips you use.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 27, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Come on man! Seems you got lost into the music until you slept! Hehe. This is obvious with TW. Thats why i prefer sleeping facing straight while listening to my music, you gotta be careful with your audio gear. Earphones are generally very fragile things btw
> 
> I prefer keeping this things very extremely carefully. The pouch given is so awesome, i like to wrap them round and put in the TW pouch. Cool for protection and stuff!



Haha ......I can't resist sleeping with such pleasant music flowing through my ears.

Btw , Is it okay for new IEM users to feel a little uncomfotable wearing them ??  
I think , I developed Zist/pimple just outside the ear canal , and now its really painful for me to use IEMs now.

Though the TW's are awesome for their price tag , and has a lot to offer.A little comfortable design would have added more to its worth.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


> that gushing sound might be driver flex, nothing to worry about. It varies with the tips you use.



Oh , okay .
.Btw , are there any chances for them to go away in near future , cause they produce crackling sounds whenever they are touched ,moved or inserted into ear.
Although It doesnt' seems to happen when playing music.


----------



## aniketk (Jun 28, 2012)

I am planning to buy twinwoofers but I came across this :

Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones Scam ? - DesiDime, India's Shopping Community for Best Deals

Im totally confused! Also, its the only headphone on flipkart having 500 five star ratings in such a short time. How is that even possible? Many ppl claim that the reviews are fake.

Please enlighten me.


----------



## Apocalyp5e (Jun 28, 2012)

aniketk said:


> I am planning to buy twinwoofers but I came across this :
> 
> Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones Scam ? - DesiDime, India's Shopping Community for Best Deals
> 
> ...



yeah even I am confused....

really no offense to audiophilic but following stats makes this review a bit unreliable

Join Date
    22-03-2012
Total Posts
    53 

specially after reading tekfusion-twinwoofers-in-ear-headphones-scam


----------



## red dragon (Jun 28, 2012)

I bought one from flipkart after reading those reviews,and boy!!they are terrible!!
No offence to op,but there is absolutely nothing special in them.
Agreed they are dirt cheap,but God knows why exactly it is so popular!
The mid range is recessed like hell,highs are okayish at best,bass is absolutely garbage.Even crappy iem like Klipsch S4/Bose iems have more refined bass.
The soundstage is not only narrow but damn claustrophobic!
I know it should not compared with TF10 ,IE7 or SM3,but those rave reviews made me do that and I am thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## Apocalyp5e (Jun 28, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I bought one from flipkart after reading those reviews,and boy!!they are terrible!!
> No offence to op,but there is absolutely nothing special in them.
> Agreed they are dirt cheap,but God knows why exactly it is so popular!
> The mid range is recessed like hell,highs are okayish at best,bass is absolutely garbage.Even crappy iem like Klipsch S4/Bose iems have more refined bass.
> ...



Thanks a lot for clearing this up!!!


----------



## aniketk (Jun 29, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I bought one from flipkart after reading those reviews,and boy!!they are terrible!!
> No offence to op,but there is absolutely nothing special in them.
> Agreed they are dirt cheap,but God knows why exactly it is so popular!
> The mid range is recessed like hell,highs are okayish at best,bass is absolutely garbage.Even crappy iem like Klipsch S4/Bose iems have more refined bass.
> ...



@Red Dragon: I completely trust what you're saying by looking at your profile if you know what I mean.

Thanks a lot! Think I finally know what to do now. NOT TO BUY these! 

After a lot of research, I noticed that tekfusion, a recently launched company is putting efforts in creating a hype about their ONLY product in the market. This is called viral marketing done to fool people. 



Apocalyp5e said:


> really no offense to audiophilic but following stats makes this review a bit unreliable
> 
> Join Date
> 22-03-2012
> ...



Exactly what I thought after reading the review.

C'mon ppl! Just think a bit, a recently launched Bangalore company having a single product.. Suddenly 100s of ppl claim that it beats bigger brands like sony and even sennheiser?!

This is pure viral marketing and fake reviews on flipkart and many other sites. Dont fall for this.


----------



## funskar (Jun 30, 2012)

Nyc review..
Orderd Tekfusion - Twinwoofers  Today


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 30, 2012)

funskar said:


> Nyc review..
> Orderd Tekfusion - Twinwoofers  Today



Have you gone through couple of posts made above ???


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 30, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I bought one from flipkart after reading those reviews,and boy!!they are terrible!!
> No offence to op,but there is absolutely nothing special in them.
> Agreed they are dirt cheap,but God knows why exactly it is so popular!
> The mid range is recessed like hell,highs are okayish at best,bass is absolutely garbage.Even crappy iem like Klipsch S4/Bose iems have more refined bass.
> ...



*red dragon*, it was only after your recommendation that i didn't buy an M50 and bought a D1100 instead, and i was glad to do so (although i haven't listened to M50 ever)! i was on the verge of buying these IEMs, but now won't, unless i have surplus cash to be burnt for testing these  
and anyway am gradually losing my interest in IEMs and headphones (going to sell off the D1100 soon).

thanks


----------



## aniketk (Jun 30, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Have you gone through couple of posts made above ???



Exactly. He made a mistake. If he finds the headphones awesome, then its only because he thinks they are but actually they are crap. Its all because of the fake reviews. Today itself I checked them out as my friend bought them out of curiosity. Now he regrets it. They suck! Even the 300-500 rs headphones from brands like Panasonic and Philips are way too good compared to the twinwoofers.. Hope this makes it clear.

PS: Dont buy them people! Its a trap!!


----------



## aniketk (Jun 30, 2012)

Btw, you can cancel your order from flipkart and have the amount transferred to your flipkart wallet.


----------



## trublu (Jun 30, 2012)

@aniketk : I don't understand why you are so hell-bent on persuading people not to buy the Twinwoofers. I ordered these after reading the review, and frankly speaking, although they are not out-of-the-world, they are not so bad either. The quality has definitely improved a lot after I did the burn-in ( albeit for 4 hours only  ). And after reading all your posts, it seems as if it's your job to contradict what the person above you has posted. 

And let me make it clear, I'm not supporting audiophillic (or anyone else who sings praises for the Twinwoofers).


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 30, 2012)

today i had a conversation with a forum-member, who said he has listened to these IEMs purchased by a friend of his, and which are properly burnt-in for more than 100 hrs. the FM is of the view that the bass is very good, vocals are not muddy, and the SQ is very clear, and he could say that these are one of the best IEMs under INR 1500, and these DO require a good burn-in period.

now here's more confusion for prospective buyers


----------



## aniketk (Jul 1, 2012)

trublu said:


> @aniketk : I don't understand why you are so hell-bent on persuading people not to buy the Twinwoofers. I ordered these after reading the review, and frankly speaking, although they are not out-of-the-world, they are not so bad either. The quality has definitely improved a lot after I did the burn-in ( albeit for 4 hours only  ). And after reading all your posts, it seems as if it's your job to contradict what the person above you has posted.
> 
> And let me make it clear, I'm not supporting audiophillic (or anyone else who sings praises for the Twinwoofers).



It seems that way coz I was expecting a lot better than they are after reading this review and all the reviews, just like red dragon was. They are just like any other normal headphones. And I assure you that im not hired for any kind of job .

Its just that I dont want people to buy it and waste their money. Its upto them afterall.


----------



## trublu (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree with you, these sound pretty average out-of-the-box, but once you burn them properly..their performance improves dramatically. My opinion- not the best, but not the worst either.

P.S I'm really pleased with how the vocals turn out in these IEMs.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2012)

Those who claim that these are the best iem under 1.5k clearly never tried the soundmagic PL30 which costs 1.5k at smcinternational and local stores, fk has jacked up soundmagic prices to sell more twinwoofers.


----------



## aniketk (Jul 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> Those who claim that these are the best iem under 1.5k clearly never tried the soundmagic PL30 which costs 1.5k at smcinternational and local stores, fk has jacked up soundmagic prices to sell more twinwoofers.



I just checked on smcinternational PL30 costs 1800 rs


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 1, 2012)

> I agree with you, these sound pretty average out-of-the-box, but once you burn them properly..their performance improves dramatically. My opinion- not the best, but not the worst either.
> 
> P.S I'm really pleased with how the vocals turn out in these IEMs.



I second what trublu said. Very much in agreement with that statement.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't know whether the earphones are good or bad(I postponed my purchase) but they sure as hell have created much confusion in all the tech community


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2012)

aniketk said:


> I just checked on smcinternational PL30 costs 1800 rs


In md computers kolkata they were 1.5k last week


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 2, 2012)

from what i've heard, PL30 lack in the bass deptt. is it true?


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> from what i've heard, PL30 lack in the bass deptt. is it true?


Far from true, it has punchy bass, really good, E30 is more neutral in that department, I liked PL30s bass better.


----------



## audiophilic (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't listen to haters. Haters can hate everything in this world, even the most outstanding things like in life, have been hated by so many people. 

I just have one thing to say:

HATERS, PLEASE STOP SPAMMING THIS THREAD. GO HATE ELSEWHERE.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2012)

aniketk said:


> I am planning to buy twinwoofers but I came across this :
> 
> Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones Scam ? - DesiDime, India's Shopping Community for Best Deals
> 
> ...


Personally speaking, I won't be trusting anyone WHO TYPES IN ALL CAPS (your link) and I won't be trusting Flipkart "reviews" either as people on Flipkart are stupid.

If you want to buy this IEM, you're free to ask questions. You've tried out the IEM and you didn't like it, you're free to mention your experience here.

But stuff like "SCAM" is a pretty serious allegation.

If you have experienced these, only then you can judge properly. From your posts, I don't think you've tried these out.

Ultimately - they might be bad / they might not be good / they might be okay / they might be great / or simply a great buy under Rs. 1500. Constructive and solid opinions after experience hold true weight.

Don't derail this thread any further.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2012)

Well unfortunately my Tekfusion TW's started malfunctioning today.
The left ear piece seems to be knocked out of voice. I can't hear anything from it.The right one is working fine. No physical damage , checked everything. In fact took utmost care of it. 
Is there any replacement I can ask for from Flipkart ? and how much time will it take to get a new pair ? DO I have to manually ship the defected IEM ? Btw , is it mandatory to have all the box and packaging materials that I received from Flipkart originally.


----------



## trublu (Jul 9, 2012)

@Rishi : You need to call/email them mentioning the exact problem you are facing.

email : cs [@] flipkart.com ( verify this, I'm not 100% sure).

you will get a call from their cust. care. They should send you a replacement in 5-6 business days.

Regarding your query about box/materials, here's the thing : I kept everything carefully, even applied duct tape generously to make it look new, but when the flipkart guy came to give me the new set ( and take the old ones), he literally r*p*d the packaging of the old one


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2012)

trublu said:


> @Rishi : You need to call/email them mentioning the exact problem you are facing.
> 
> email : cs [@] flipkart.com ( verify this, I'm not 100% sure).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information trublu.

I called their 24x7 customer care and stated my issue to the guy handling my call. He assured me that it will be replaced and the defective unit will be picked up by them right at time of delivery.
He also said me that he has created a new order for it , and I might be getting a call from their technical dept. in next 24 hours. I hope they are willing to send a replacement soon , btw is there any way we can track down replacement order , somehow , just like the normal orders ??
Btw , I found all the boxes and flipkart package cover in good state.Have sealed packed them. But sad to hear that it will be ripped off.

DO you know what the worst part is , which is kinda hard to digest for me ?
Its the fact that I will have to burn them again at the specified frequencies for better output.  Dam9.


----------



## cyanide911 (Jul 13, 2012)

How are these comfort wise? I'll be running a lot while wearing these so comfort is pretty important. Are the E30s any better (again, comfort wise).


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

Cyanide911 , I dont thing it will be any good while running or doing anything sporty.For that purpose I would recommend for some earhook earphones.

//
I received the replacement pair yesterday.The new pair has driver flex issue in both side , right from beginning.
But anyways this time the quality seems to be better than previous one. IDK why , maybe previous one was defective.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

I gifted a set to my father 4 months ago and he never used it  he says its too loud .. 

I took these today to my office and used it for about 2 hrs.. Amazing clarity and "thump" .. from now on I am keeping it with me 

I was using my stock samsung mobile earphones till now, and used the twinwoofers just today, I could hear every small details which I never heard before on my fav songs.. now wonder Twinwoofers is highly recommended here


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 25, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I gifted a set to my father 4 months ago and he never used it  he says its too loud ..
> 
> I took these today to my office and used it for about 2 hrs.. Amazing clarity and "thump" .. from now on I am keeping it with me
> 
> I was using my stock samsung mobile earphones till now, and used the twinwoofers just today, I could hear every small details which I never heard before on my fav songs.. now wonder Twinwoofers is highly recommended here



could you let us know the estimated no. of hours for which the IEMs might've been burnt-in? some say that they really shine only after being properly burnt-in.


----------



## trublu (Jul 25, 2012)

40-50 hours is what the general recommendation is.  I burnt them for only 4-5 hours  and I'm getting amazing results with that 

Listen to "Yaarian - Cocktail" on these..the beginning "Thhump" is just awesome !


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> could you let us know the estimated no. of hours for which the IEMs might've been burnt-in? some say that they really shine only after being properly burnt-in.



im not sure, only recently I noticed my dad was not using it .  may be he just used it for 10-20 hrs in the last 4 months  ,


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 26, 2012)

alright. that means there's nothing hard-&-fast to consider as such.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

ill check the burn-in guide and follow the same. also I never tried them on a computer .. need to check how BF3 sounds on em .. 

BTW can you guys list some songs for testing out my pair?? we should include list of test songs.. this would help other IEM/headphone users too ..

@OP : can you rephrase the bold part, it was quite confusion for me .. had to read it thrice to understand  


> Bass will not be punchy at first, until you burn in for at least 50 hours
> *This may be a big problem for those who are not patient! So, just keep listening to all your music, for 4-5 hours in a cycle, and i think you'll have burn-in properly*




also list all the members using this IEM's in the first post


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys very good news for all of us 

Now hifinage has the VSonics and astrotec earphones. These earphones has got the best value and sound score rating in joker's biggest thread


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

Used it in my PC for the first time and played BF3, the explosions sound so much better, in fact drastic change.  I really cant say how much I was missing when I was using my Panasonic headphones 

BTW I am not getting a proper audio setting in my comp,90% of the time I dont listen to music on my PC; so use only Media Player facepalm or VLC. need to check with how iTunes performs. I will  experiment with settings this weekend. may be time to check for other players (Jet Audio? )





High-Fidelity said:


> Guys very good news for all of us
> 
> Now hifinage has the VSonics and astrotec earphones. These earphones has got the best value and sound score rating in joker's biggest thread


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Used it in my PC for the first time and played BF3, the explosions sound so much better, in fact drastic change.  I really cant say how much I was missing when I was using my Panasonic headphones
> 
> BTW I am not getting a proper audio setting in my comp,90% of the time I dont listen to music on my PC; so use only Media Player facepalm or VLC. need to check with how iTunes performs. I will  experiment with settings this weekend. may be time to check for other players (Jet Audio? )




Oops I forgot to give link of website  

hifinage.com


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2012)

Foobar2000 is recommended for audio playback.


----------



## audiophilic (Jul 29, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ill check the burn-in guide and follow the same. also I never tried them on a computer .. need to check how BF3 sounds on em ..
> 
> BTW can you guys list some songs for testing out my pair?? we should include list of test songs.. this would help other IEM/headphone users too ..
> 
> ...



I was following Tekfusion's burn in guide the other day. They advice you to play different genres of music 4-5hours a day, for many days. This way, you will have properly burned-in your pair after your 40th hour. 

I would recommend hip hop songs, trance and all the modern music genres to be highly recommended when playing with the Twinwoofers.


----------



## Chandarraju (Jul 31, 2012)

Good review @audiophilic (although I don't understand some of it )

Most of the negative comments (in FlipKart) say that the device is not durable.
How long have you used?
I read comments that they will last only for a 4 to 5 months. How true is that?

Do you suggest them for not a IEM collector but a normal user (who maintains well) who looks forward to use for an year.

Thanks,
Chandar.


----------



## audiophilic (Jul 31, 2012)

Chandarraju said:


> Good review @audiophilic (although I don't understand some of it )
> 
> Most of the negative comments (in FlipKart) say that the device is not durable.
> How long have you used?
> ...



Thanks. I think the durability of any IEM doesn't really depend on how well it was built (well, to certain degree it does) but for most of the part, it also depends on how well you use it. 

I'm a keen user, so many of my IEMs last for about 2 years after which the sound loses its original signature, or one thing here or there gets out of its place. 

So far, for 4 months, i haven't had any issues with my pair. I think some of the comments you read came from careless users. So, i think this pair will last me for at least another 10 months, or even more, who knows. Hoping for using it for longer than that. 

Currently listening to "kirsty - hawkshaw meets tenishia reasons to forgive (the_blizzard_remix)"


----------



## iittopper (Jul 31, 2012)

Do these headphone wil give 100 %   performance with low phone like nokia 5233 or wave 525


----------



## audiophilic (Jul 31, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Do these headphone wil give 100 %   performance with low phone like nokia 5233 or wave 525



I think so. I've tried this with an old sony w980i, and worked like a charm! 

Man, i miss those Flip and Slider phones missing them good old days.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

Somehow missed the review at the first place. And more surprisingly, found this review via google search. 
@Anybody: What is its present price?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2012)

I purchased it for 1150RS from FK , now its ~1450rs.!!!


----------



## sarthak.uiit (Aug 24, 2012)

I just now received the pair of TW now.
I don't understand why there is so much of HYPE about these earphones.

I had skull candy earphones before. 
They stopped working,
So I went through the comments on this product in many websites.

Everywhere there is positive feedback about it. Not just positive feedback .
Much  more than that.

I have not done burn-in yet.
But these earphones sound like any other normal earphones which you can buy for 400-600 rs.
Earphones which I had earlier were far better than this one, which I bought for 900 rs.

I am not 100% sure , but I am very sure that many reviews given here are pre-designed and just to promote the product.

My VOTE for this product is NO as of now.
Lets see after Burn-in.


----------



## chetan7788 (Aug 26, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> I think you're right. Looks like people may not be aware of burn-in  and may judge these IEMs earlier than they think they've heard them. Thanks for the point.
> 
> Also, as i said, i'll be writing another in-depth review on these, as i'm still burning-them in, although now i can say i'm pretty much in a position to tell their soundstage. Suddenly after burning in for some 80 hours, i can hear more detail. And the separation of the mids from highs is getting better. And the bass - i simply can't describe it. Its too good.




Can u pls update hw r your earphones working after significant amount of burn time ?? Also, a lot is been said about tekfusion guys posting fake reviews. Its creating a litle confusion in my mind. Do you any more links where review is posted by some expert or sites where all such products are reviewed ??? Pls help.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

I am getting a little distortion in the right earphone. crackling sound - only some times. should I be worried? or should I report it to Flipkart???


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I am getting a little distortion in the right earphone. crackling sound - only some times. should I be worried? or should I report it to Flipkart???



Are you ure its not the Driver FLex @RCuber. ?
Since , it scompletely sealed pair of IEM , it gives a crackling sound , when trying to insert or push against the ear canal.

However , if the sound is interrupting the music playback , you should report it to Flipkart and they will replace it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2012)

^^Is it completely sealed ? Check there will be vent at the bottom near strain reliefs or any other concealed position. 

Driver flex (popping sound) is only experienced while inserting these in ears and that depends on the tips used. If it's continuous crackling then the problem is different.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 29, 2012)

sarthak.uiit said:


> I just now received the pair of TW now.
> I don't understand why there is so much of HYPE about these earphones.
> 
> I had skull candy earphones before.
> ...



You are correct. There is so much hype of this earphones I have seen only in this forum and on flipkart reviews. There is nothing special in this earphones. They are just "bright" sounding earphones.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 29, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Are you ure its not the Driver FLex @RCuber. ?
> Since , it scompletely sealed pair of IEM , it gives a crackling sound , when trying to insert or push against the ear canal.
> 
> However , if the sound is interrupting the music playback , you should report it to Flipkart and they will replace it.





Faun said:


> ^^Is it completely sealed ? Check there will be vent at the bottom near strain reliefs or any other concealed position.
> 
> Driver flex (popping sound) is only experienced while inserting these in ears and that depends on the tips used. If it's continuous crackling then the problem is different.



no its not Driver Flex issue, I get the distortion only twice or thrice a day, and that too at very high frequency range. it doesn't affect much, but the cracking is a little noticeable. ill check for another one week and then report. the IEM are burned in nicely and I am enjoying it, so I am a little reluctant to go for a replacement as I will have to go through the burn-in process again


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2012)

When did they release the white version 

*img5.flixcart.com/image/headphone/u/h/z/tekfusion-tekfusion-twinwoofers-in-ear-headphones-275x275-imadd6mfkuqvvyxk.jpeg

Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones | Headphone | Flipkart.com

EDIT: BTW im not facing that distortion anymore.. I didn't notice it form last week.


----------



## Renny (Sep 10, 2012)

What's the best way to burn-in earphones?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 10, 2012)

^there is a burn-in player on the tekfusion webiste. Use it for best results. Follow the instructions there.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

Renny said:


> What's the best way to burn-in earphones?


Tekfusion Headphone Burn-In Guide


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

great reviews!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 11, 2012)

a new chrome edition seems to be on its way......... looks pretty cool though.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2012)

epic facepalm  
the deep canal ear buds got stuck in my left ear at 3AM .. it went even deeper when I tried to pull the ear buds on my own.. , today morning I got the ear buds out with help from my mom and a pair of tweezers  .. 

Thought for the day : Don't sleep with your IEM's in your ear .


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2012)

Earphone plug can be used to pull the tips out. I had some triflanges stuck in ear canal.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 12, 2012)

Guys, the white chrome is looking AWESOME and hell yeah - I'm getting one too!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2012)

RCuber said:


> epic facepalm
> the deep canal ear buds got stuck in my left ear at 3AM .. it went even deeper when I tried to pull the ear buds on my own.. , today morning I got the ear buds out with help from my mom and a pair of tweezers  ..
> 
> Thought for the day : Don't sleep with your IEM's in your ear .



OMG....haha ... so you were stuck with that ear bud for several hours ???

I don't prefer the TF TW's ear buds , I found them quite rough and uncomfortable. SO I use the pair of earbuds which came along with SOny HPM-85 's accesories.
Easy on ears and has decent improvement on sound quality and much comfortable.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> OMG....haha ... so you were stuck with that ear bud for several hours ???


yea from 3AM to 8.30 AM


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2012)

Relevant to the thread
Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 72


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

.... 

dafaq..

Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones (Black) Review by Nithin Eswarappa | Flipkart.com

small quote from the above review. 


> How amateurish of a registered pvt ltd company to ask a customer to send Rs.500 in cash through mail.
> 
> 1 Month ago, Well it sounded too fishy. I personally visited the address mentioned in the website
> 
> ...



completely disappointed.. I was only happy for the matter of fact that it was a Indian product.. now I think I will look for other IEM.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Sep 17, 2012)

My teak fusion twinwoofer is not working .i can only hear sound from only one side of earphone what should I do. I purchased it from flip kart.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I was only happy for the matter of fact that it was a Indian product..



It seems like they are just rebranding Chinese OEM.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> It seems like they are just rebranding Chinese OEM.



yes.. I read that.. but unless a replica/original piece is found its difficult to tell if its a re-branded one.. 

I know a little about Chinese Electronic market (GPS Navigation segment )


----------



## ratul (Sep 17, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> My teak fusion twinwoofer is not working .i can only hear sound from only one side of earphone what should I do. I purchased it from flip kart.



you are one of those unlucky ones who bought these earphones, i am deeply regretted to tell you that there's nothing now you can do, either throw them in the bin and buy new iem's, or get ready to pay rs.500 for replacement, acc to this review:
*Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones (Black) Review by Nithin Eswarappa | Flipkart.com*


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 18, 2012)

So this was a fake company ??? // I purchased it because of the fact that it was supposed to be an Indian firm. Sad

Btw , I logged in to my Facebook after a long time , and read this update from Tekfusion Official page at FB,

"





> Think Digit recently reviewed the Twinwoofers® in their September 2012 issue, and left some important remarks that we thought we can highlight:
> 
> The performance of these
> in-ears is in the same league
> ...



Seriously ,?? is it VFM at a market price of 1600 INR ?? [The chrome one is priced at 1599 at FK].
When did THinkDigit Reviewed it ?? It says Sept 2012 . <Only thread is this one at TDF>.

Btw , I Don't find them bass heavy.[Atleast not a theater like experience].


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

BTW.. the "Gold" plating on the connector of my pair fading ..


----------



## ratul (Sep 18, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW.. the "Gold" plating on the connector of my pair fading ..



well, that should'nt be a problem, as my PL21's gold plating too faded in 1-2months, but i plug-unplug it a hell lot of times...
I think no Gold Plating on earphone jack is durable for lifetime..


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 18, 2012)

Guys,

I just laid my hands on the ultimate ultimate beast - this white chrome edition. I can say that they are truly awesome. Just started my burn-in. I think they are much more clearer than the black chrome, and offer a slightly wider sound stage than my old pair. But overall, they have the original twinwoofers' signature which is just awesome altogether. 

I think i will post a couple of pics and do a review on white vs black as there seems to be a slight improvement in my listening. I can listen to even much more details than before. Anyway, i'll burn them in for another 50 hours and see how the sound turns out.

I'm waiting for more of their masterpieces! I think everything they are creating is just out of this world experience. 

The funniest thing is... the low cost Tekfusion product is giving me a better sound quality than the most expensive sennheiser models i'm having. This is surreal man!

BTW I recently posted a review on head-fi on my new Winter Billets from a new company like Tekfusion be sure to check it out.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2012)

> I just laid my hands on the ultimate ultimate beast - this white chrome edition...
> I'm waiting for more of their masterpieces! I think everything they are creating is just out of this world experience.....


No Offense , but why do you consider this so damn awesome ??? These words sound like someone is trying to hype it , rather than providing actual truth.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> No Offense , but why do you consider this so damn awesome ??? These words sound like someone is trying to hype it , rather than providing actual truth.



I never talk bad things about any hard working companies or their products or point out what they are doing or what they should be doing, weather it is skullcandy, soundmagic, sennheiser or for that sake Tekfusion. Many Tekfusion haters in this thread, and many other places. I actually don't care about the haters, because they talk what they don't understand, or have no idea about. And its actually very sad to see how people talk such bad things. If i personally had any problem with my product, i would rather go to that company and complain, not act childish, because that won't help me, would it? Same thing i did to my sennheiser cx300II which died in 2 week's time from its purchase, i didn't go and rant to everyone that sennheiser is a fake company, i think that would be childish.

If i did not like this product, i would have kept quite, but i say from experience that Tekfusion has produced their legendary sound, and its something I'm proud of - coming from an Indian company, and if i can help others realize, they can save their money to buy a good product. nothing to hype about any company, and i'm always very excited about my new products and i think there is nothing wrong with that. If i was hyping this products or this company, then go and look for why everyone is praising about it - Exhibit magazine, Thinkdigit magazine (yes, it is in the september 2012 issue, you have to buy it to see the review), iGyaan, and many many bloggers on the internet who have used the Twinwoofers themselves, and posted their blogs, including a few youtube reviewers. If you still have no trust, then you have to wait until the whole internet will be flooded with bloggers explaining their experience with Twinwoofers. So i cannot just look at a discussion coming from someone who has no idea how to use a product and starts talking all kinds of nasty things about a company and thats a typical indian mentality. I think it is wrong in doing so.

I do my research before i go for a product, be it Tekfusion or any other company in that case.

I bought my first Tekfusion product, loved it, and now I bought a second one, which i love too, so to me, i will tell everyone whats good about it, and why you should go for it than some cheap skullcandy product that will end up in your trash bin within a week. 

Still burning-in, so will be posting my views soon.


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2012)

Closing this thread.


----------

